# Charlotte Update and Rollcall



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Just a quick update on things for the Charlotte tourney. The question has been asked if camper hook ups are available and the answer is yes, there is a $15.00 per night charge but the services are there. I wanted to let everyone know that we will be providing lunch and drinks on Sat. Grilled dogs and Bratwurst, chips the whole nine yards. I anticipate a very good turnout for the tourney so casting will begin promptly at 9:00 am Sat. and Sun. morning. John and I will be out early on Friday for practice day to welcome the arrivals. I've also put an order in for wind so we will have to wait and see.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

I assume you mean Snell. If there is a sighting of the other John, please take a photo for evidence. 

Good luck with the event, I know it will be grand. Unfortunately, work comes before pleasure.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Should be there Friday morning (10 ish) if I get out of bed as planned.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Ron, a little bird told me that GDR (Got distance Reels) will be sending you a box with a couple mag kits inside as raffle prizes..  You guys make sure you hit those Big Numbers!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

I would be more than honored. Hope things continue to go extremely well for you. Don you are correct although I do have first hand knowledge that the other John just got back from an actual fishing trip.

Ron


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Sounds like this will be a great event. I've never seen a nine yard Brattie 

Definitely looking forward to beng there.

Brian


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I'll be there, my son will be casting for the first time, do I need to bring sinkers for him? He is 8 I was told that he will be throwing 2oz sinkers. What will the entry fee be for him?


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

*Tacpayne*

I replied to your email with all the info you need. Look foward to meeting you and your son.
Bob S/SCUSA


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Ron, I plan on being there.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm in. I'll be down before noon (hopefully) on Friday and plan to be up early on Saturday to help set the field, register casters, etc.

Evan


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Hi Ron, I will be there; coming down with the wife, she has a sister in Charlotte where we will be staying. Heaver is making the trip too; he has caught the bug bigtime after his first tourney at the NE. So, at least 2 guys will be representin' spinners in Charlotte!

See you soon, 

Rod


----------



## TrakMstrE (Jun 16, 2004)

I'll be there to watch and pick up some pointers.......


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

How late will practice be lasting today?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Hope everyone has the dates correct, the Charlotte tourney is not until next weekend. It was originally posted as this weekend but the date had changed a few months ago and the schedule was updated accordingly.

Ron


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Ron, PM me your address so I can send you a box of goodies..


----------



## new cast (Feb 17, 2009)

See you guys in char FRI .
New cast.


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

Here comes the pain ! See ya Fri.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Here comes the old man in pain!


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

Keep talking junk Iceman but don't leave your reel case unguarded !


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

sinisterfins said:


> Keep talking junk Iceman but don't leave your reel case unguarded !


LOL-- something tells me this is going to be another fun tournament..

Has anyone heard from Britt ? I knew she was originally planning on making it, but haven't heard from her.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm still debating on what I will do this weekend. I know I can't make practice day Friday and that's the day I really need. I'll check the weather Thursday night and decide. I hear the pompano calling my name....

Britt


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> I'm still debating on what I will do this weekend. I know I can't make practice day Friday and that's the day I really need. I'll check the weather Thursday night and decide. I hear the pompano calling my name....
> 
> Britt


I hate if you don't come to Charlotte, but some mighty nice plump pomps were caught on the lower banks this past week.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Y'all better watch out. Evidently I hit 672' today in Linden. You got me on this one, right Robert?     

Evan


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

kingfisherman23 said:


> Evidently I hit 672' today in Linden.
> Evan


...........Hey Evan, No steroids allowed in competition casting!

Dang son, I go fishing for a week and you find 175+ feet.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*I here !*

I arrived in Indian Trail today about noon. I'm staying with my daughter and her family. I'll be getting out sometime before 0800 tomorrow and hope to be at the field by 0900 or so. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

racewire20 said:


> ...........Hey Evan, No steroids allowed in competition casting!
> 
> Dang son, I go fishing for a week and you find 175+ feet.


I'll give you my super-secret formula if you show for practice on Friday.  I promise, the story is a good one! 

Evan


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

kingfisherman23 said:


> I'll give you my super-secret formula if you show for practice on Friday.  I promise, the story is a good one!
> 
> Evan


I'll be there right after work. I get off at 11:30am. Look forward to seeing some of you again and some for the first time.


----------



## taskmongo (Jan 7, 2007)

I need directions to the field.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Good luck to all!! I am not going to be able to make it. My wife is not quite ready to watch the newborn and a 22 month old by herself for a few days. Best of luck to all!!

Robert


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I'll be there about 3:30 how late is the practice going to last?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

kingfisherman23 said:


> Y'all better watch out. Evidently I hit 672' today in Linden. You got me on this one, right Robert?
> 
> Evan


I shot his white shirt with my laser 4 or 5 times to verify, my range finder was reading 224yds!!!! He was standing where his lead was laying. That is all of the story I am at liberty to divulge.  As a side note, Evan, unless you have my shock leader and new mag elite next time I see you, I will tell the rest of the story.  Hint, there may or may not have been a white house directly behind him that was ironically 224yds away as well, but I swear it looked further than he was. Dont be mad Evan, they will find out the truth on Sat, or accuse you of sandbagging either way. I do expect you to call me bragging of a new personal best.

Robert


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

thekingfeeder said:


> I shot his white shirt with my laser 4 or 5 times to verify, my range finder was reading 224yds!!!! He was standing where his lead was laying. That is all of the story I am at liberty to divulge.  As a side note, Evan, unless you have my shock leader and new mag elite next time I see you, I will tell the rest of the story.  Hint, there may or may not have been a white house directly behind him that was ironically 224yds away as well, but I swear it looked further than he was. Dont be mad Evan, they will find out the truth on Sat, or accuse you of sandbagging either way. I do expect you to call me bragging of a new personal best.
> 
> Robert


Traitor! Not my fault you can't tell the difference between me and a barn. 

Uhoh, did I just out myself? :redface: And wait, I thought this was a casting tournament. Isn't sandbagging part of the rules somewhere?

Hate that you can't make it, bud. Tell your wife I said hey!

Evan


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Any reports on todays action?....opcorn:


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

We had a blast today, I know I had a great time. The tourney is not over till tomorrow, and I am sure Tommy or Surfcat will be posting the results. Unfortunately,I will not be able to attend. I know a few of us were able to improve our personal best.


----------

